# Just Add Water not interested in Wii U



## 1Player (Feb 1, 2012)

> *“Well, we’ve already announced versions of Stranger and Munch for the Vita, but with regards to Nintendo, currently I’m not interested in working with them, or on their platform. Having developed a number of titles over the years for their various platforms, it’s become increasingly apparent that unless you are published by Nintendo you don’t tend to do very well.*
> *“They also have this crazy regard to IP and refuse to sign NDAs with indie-developer/publishers, leaving us small guys open to having our ideas stolen with no recourse. We have already looked at doing some stuff on iOS and all I can say is watch this space.”*




source: http://nintendoeverything.com/82009/just-add-water-not-interested-in-wii-u-says-non-published-nintendo-games-dont-do-well/


----------



## nando (Feb 1, 2012)

and no one will steal their ideas on iOS? have they seen the amounts of clones in the app store?


----------



## Snailface (Feb 1, 2012)

I honestly don't care if 3rd parties support WiiU or not. Nints is a big enough publisher to satiate most gamer's needs.

(I'll make an exception for Squeenix, but N already has them in the bag it seems)


----------



## Valwin (Feb 1, 2012)

who the fuck is Just add water ? lol


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Nints is a big enough publisher to satiate most gamer's needs.


lol no they're not


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 1, 2012)

Snailface said:


> I honestly don't care if 3rd parties support WiiU or not. Nints is a big enough publisher to satiate most gamer's needs.



gamecube


----------



## heartgold (Feb 1, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Nints is a big enough publisher to satiate most gamer's needs.
> ...


The Wii sold 95M+ without proper 3rd party support.  I suppose motion gaming played a big part to this. Will be hard this time round.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> who the fuck is Just add water ? lol


a quick search on google came out with this... I guess they are 3 hot mermaids


Spoiler










btw.... mermaids sucks, you cant fuck them. At least they suck


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2012)

And this is coming from a developer that has never made games on Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks god, after those terrible shovelware they made for the wii...


----------



## Valwin (Feb 1, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > who the fuck is Just add water ? lol
> ...




actually you can fuck them their vagina opens in the front of the scales


----------



## Snailface (Feb 1, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Nints is a big enough publisher to satiate most gamer's needs.
> ...


Based on the evidence of the Wii's lifespan, I would agree with you. If Nintendo starts leaning hardcore again I think they can do it pretty much by themselves. The Gamecube seemed to have a robust library without much 3rd party support (although it was tough financially for them).


----------



## nando (Feb 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> actually you can fuck them their vagina opens in the front of the scales



no, they lay eggs and you fertilize them afterwards. or spread them on toast.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> actually you can fuck them their vagina opens in the front of the scales


prove it


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


Why are you discussing this.
------
anyways never really heard of them. they sound familiar but I can't remember where.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh no! What will I ever do without *Gravity Crash*!?!?

Oh yeah, I'll play games that aren't "minigames". Welcome to the real world, Just Add Water.

The only thing that I could "miss" from them is Oddworld: Strangers Wrath... which is available on Steam if I remember correctly. I'd pass it on the WiiU anyways.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 1, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > actually you can fuck them their vagina opens in the front of the scales
> ...




:3 can post pics here  but think of it like a whale blow hole  it closes when under water


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


so that means you cant fuck them in a pool?



ZaeZae64 said:


> Why are you discussing this.


because if you ever get shipwrecked on a island, it will be more useful to know how to fuck a mermaid than who the fuck this shitty gaming company is


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 1, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


But what if you don't want to fuck a fish.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 1, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...




no

they close it when not in use just like whales open their blow holes  only when they use it


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> no
> 
> they close it when not in use just like whales open their blow holes  only when they use it


Valwin, seriously, just stop.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 1, 2012)

This thread made me decide not to buy a Wii U.

/sarcasm


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 1, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> But what if you don't want to fuck a fish.


you can cook it and eat it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2012)

A) Who the fuck is Just Add Water
B) This isn't news
C) God I love General Gaming Discussions.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 2, 2012)

So who exactly are they again...?  I've not heard of them before...meaning they have no name...thus would likely not even make it onto the PS3 or 360...or the next gens...


----------



## Midna (Feb 2, 2012)

>No name "indie" iOS developer mad at Nintendo
>Thinks Nintendo would steal it's ideas for a first party IP
Wow, news sure is good today. Thanks, @[member='1Player']


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 2, 2012)

Snailface said:


> I honestly don't care if 3rd parties support WiiU or not. Nints is a big enough publisher to satiate most gamer's needs.



They don't make hardcore games for hardcore gamers such as emigre.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 2, 2012)

I like how this thread went from a bunch of nobodies not supporting the WiiU, to how to have sex with a mermaid.
That's actually a legitimately awesome change of topic.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 2, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THIS THREAD?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 2, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THIS THREAD?



The first post, and nothing else.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2012)

nando said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > actually you can fuck them their vagina opens in the front of the scales
> ...



Somewhere in these posts there lies a metaphor for Nintendo's relationship with third party developers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2012)

Valwin said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


no you cant they lay their eggs and than swim off 

ahh fuck 

as for this 2 bit so called gaming company called just add water who gives a fuck about them theres shitloads of REAL BIGGER game companies lining up just waiting to dev for the wii U


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 2, 2012)

Something tells me Nintendo told them no because they weren't worth it, so they got mad, but are saying they decided not to support it.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/81306.html

Looking at the list....yeah...sorry "JAW", no one gives a flying shit.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 2, 2012)

Who the hell is "Just add Water"?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> But they smell like fish *CONSTANTLY*. Real deal-breaker for me.


but the real thing smells like fish anyway


----------



## ferofax (Feb 2, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > But they smell like fish *CONSTANTLY*. Real deal-breaker for me.
> ...


what the fuck have you people been smelling anyway? last i check, it smelled something like wet hay. i think. it's smelly, but NOT stinky. and full of pheromones that just pump you up the more you sniff.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 2, 2012)

Just add water =  Who?  Nevermind! I really don't care who.

About these mermaids...
I would.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 2, 2012)

Just saying it's very possible to do mermaids, I know pics that demonstrate the anatomy 

(What, this is more interesting than whoever daphuck that studio is)


----------



## nando (Feb 2, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > But they smell like fish *CONSTANTLY*. Real deal-breaker for me.
> ...




you need to douche it with a white vinegar solution. clears the yeast right up. but don't use just vinegar or you could end up with ceviche instead of sushi.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 2, 2012)

ferofax said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



Yeah but there are people who think Durian smells like shit/garbage/mermaid genitals. Not all people have the same sense of smell.


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL @ "who am jaw trolol"

They're bringing back Oddworld series by remaking old entries(Stranger's Wrath, Munch's and Abe's Oddyssee), recovering old and canned projects(Hand of Odd) and doing new games.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Feb 2, 2012)

God, this thread just creeps me right the fuck out.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 2, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> God, this thread just creeps me right the fuck out.


You act like you've never had mermaids you've wanted to fuck, granted I only have 2d taste so not the ones in that other pic but still... 


*is a little surprised on one PMed me about those pics*


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 2, 2012)

Is this an early april fool's joke?

I just researched Just Add Water (read: I just used google for 2 minutes), and all they produced are an almost straight asteroid clone and a port for an oddworld game. And they claim they're worried nintendo might steal their ideas? Hmmm...

I admit I was worried a bit. Nintendo really needs to have good third party support. But this is stupid. It's not like their opinion doesn't matter, but...erm...but...

okay, I'll admit it: their opinion doesn't matter. It's probably for the better they stay away from the wiiu, as they would simply file a lawsuit if nintendo accidentally had a similar idea.

Wake me up when EA or square enix share these guys's opinion, all right?


(at least this thread had mermaid porn philosophy, so it wasn't a complete waste of time  ).


----------



## Valwin (Feb 2, 2012)

guys mermaids dont lay eggs  they give birth to live young like some fish do


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2012)

A third party is a must but J.A.W ? Who are they ? I dont care about them. They can just go away. I hope that other third party will help WiiU through it which Wii cannot.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2012)

Started to clean up all the off-topic posts.

Not even worth the time.


----------

